# RIP my beloved Diablo



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Diablo was the best - only 8 years old - taken by the evil cancer - couldn't bear to bring him home to waste away before my eyes, so I sent him to heaven instead - run free my precious baby - I wasn't done loving you yet - never will be. Until we meet again.....


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh SusiQ, I am so sorry. So very sorry.

I loved your words. Those words express how we all feel when our companions leave us way too soon. I know I will feel that way when it is Traveler's time.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

It is so saddening to watch such a noble creature waste away...I'm guessing Diablo would thank you ever so much for making such a difficult and selfless decision...it's so damned tough saying goodbye especially after 8 years. I'll wish a smile in your heart soon once the hardship of "goodbye" passes.

And yes, as Traveler's Mom said " I loved your words."...especially "until we meet again".

SuperG


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss.RIP beautiful boy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so very sorry. My heart goes out to you. RIP Diablo.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Diablo.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their kind words - I have unconditionally loved every dog I've ever had, but there's always the ONE - Diablo WAS that boy - as I said in my original post - I was nowhere near done loving him yet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Diablo.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

my condolences on your loss SusiQ.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! How lucky he was to have had you!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry. When your time comes, Diablo will be waiting for you as well as all the others you have loved. Until then, cherish his memory in your heart.


----------



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

Know what you're going through. Since I am in the same position as you I don't know if it gets any better but wanted to offer my empathy.


----------

